# red milk snake



## Vizzle (Aug 10, 2011)

I need someone who can sell me a red milk snake for my dad. He really wants one.


----------



## Angi (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL I though you wanted a red milk shake. I was going to give you a recipe. I can't help you with a snake Sorry


----------



## lucas339 (Aug 11, 2011)

there are alot of different types of milk snakes. do you know what species you need?


----------



## Vizzle (Aug 11, 2011)

I want the red milksnake, a snake indegenous to the midwest not a common pet species.


----------



## lucas339 (Aug 12, 2011)

going to need more information. a species name or something. there are many of them common in the pet trade that are from the midwest.

even a picture would help.


----------



## natsamjosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Is this it - Lampropeltis triangulum syspila?

http://www.wildlifenorthamerica.com/Reptile/Red-Milk-Snake/Lampropeltis/triangulum-syspila.html


----------



## Vizzle (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats the one. The species name is the "red milksnake". Im not tying to say that I want a milksnake that is also the color red.


----------



## natsamjosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Did a quick Google search. Results:

http://www.kevincollison.com/breeding/snakes.html
http://www.slitheringcreations.com/available.html
http://www.mcwetboy.com/reptiles/price_list.php

You also might want to ask around on the Kingsnake.com milksnake forum:

http://forums.kingsnake.com/forum.php?catid=76

Good luck, that's a really nice looking milksnake.


----------



## Vizzle (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, I've been checking kingsnake regularly.


----------



## lucas339 (Aug 16, 2011)

the species name isn't red milk snake. the common name is. that common name can be used to describe every milk snake species on the market.

good luck with your search. thats going to be a hard one to find.


----------



## Vizzle (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you know where I could find the species commonly known as the red milk snake (Lampropeltis triangulum syspila)?


----------



## lucas339 (Aug 19, 2011)

check with the breeders in the links above. thats your best bet.


----------

